# Hail damage and TPO systems



## stle (Aug 25, 2021)

I have a 60 mil TPO system that was just picked up for replacement by the insurance carrier. TPO was cut back to show splits in the ISO from hail impacts. There are 8 various leaks showing water spots in the suspended ceiling tiles inside. Adjuster is stating that he is not going to write for the replacement of the ISOboard but to remove the mechanically fastened TPO and install a recovery board over the damaged ISO board(allowing for removal of the ISO directly above the leaks). My understanding is the code does not allow for water soaked insulation and it would all have to come out because of the staggering of the boards(2 staggered layers of 2.6" each). Any help or feedback on this would be appreciated.

Ed


----------



## collateraldamaged (Sep 2, 2021)

stle said:


> I have a 60 mil TPO system that was just picked up for replacement by the insurance carrier. TPO was cut back to show splits in the ISO from hail impacts. There are 8 various leaks showing water spots in the suspended ceiling tiles inside. Adjuster is stating that he is not going to write for the replacement of the ISOboard but to remove the mechanically fastened TPO and install a recovery board over the damaged ISO board(allowing for removal of the ISO directly above the leaks). My understanding is the code does not allow for water soaked insulation and it would all have to come out because of the staggering of the boards(2 staggered layers of 2.6" each). Any help or feedback on this would be appreciated.
> 
> Ed



Ed my recommendation would be replace it and supplement


----------



## Roof410 (Sep 3, 2021)

stle said:


> I have a 60 mil TPO system that was just picked up for replacement by the insurance carrier. TPO was cut back to show splits in the ISO from hail impacts. There are 8 various leaks showing water spots in the suspended ceiling tiles inside. Adjuster is stating that he is not going to write for the replacement of the ISOboard but to remove the mechanically fastened TPO and install a recovery board over the damaged ISO board(allowing for removal of the ISO directly above the leaks). My understanding is the code does not allow for water soaked insulation and it would all have to come out because of the staggering of the boards(2 staggered layers of 2.6" each). Any help or feedback on this would be appreciated.
> 
> Ed



Did the insurance adjuster do a thermal scan? More than likely the water has traveled and is not isolated to the 8 leaks that are showing in the ceiling tiles. What type of substrate is the iso attached to?


----------



## stle (Aug 25, 2021)

A little update to the situation. I found out there was a gravel ballast roof that had been on prior to the TPO. Old contractor had vacuumed off the ballast but left the EPDM skin there and put 1.5 ISO board on it top and then TPO. Building department says if there were two roof systems on it then it's all got to go so hopefully the core sample will prove the case and we don't have to get it into thermal scans and guesses as to how far the water got. Short answer to your question is no, there were no thermal scans done on the building so far. I do have a side question in regards to pipe supports. We have always used actually pipe supports on TPO installations but this one just has cut 4x4 blocks supporting everything. Is there any downside or long term issues to using pretreated 4x4? Would rather do everything 100% but insurance always wants to cheap out.


----------

